# Need Help



## rover12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey, everyone. So I have been married for about 15 yrs now. Our problems started after my second one was born.I have filed for a divorce but since he got served the papers, He has been apologising and wanting to say that he wants to make this marriage work

I am not completely convinced but thinking I would want to get a third person involved, could be an intermediary who can help us have a conversation. I want to truly believe that he actually wants to give it a shot

Rescinding at this forum to see if anyone can point me the right direction or how should i make this decision 

Any recommendation for a third party person mediary, not necessary a counsellor in the boston area


----------

